# Anyone need show or barn names?



## upnover

can you post the list on here? there are always people looking for names! and since I'm never creative enough to think of one on my own, i usually end up stealing someone else's name!


----------



## EquitationStar

Really long Post* 
*
*
*
*A.*
Abaccus
Acacio
Adagio
Adelina 
Adelino
Adelmo
Adios
Admiral
Allegria
Alaska
Alegria
Allegro
Alomar
Allouette
Altair 
Alto Vito
Always
Amadeus
Amaretto
Ameera
Apollo
Arion
Athos
Atlanta
At Last
Azure
*B.*
Bacardi
Bastian
Baystreet
Bel Canto 
Bellini
Bellino
Be My Guest
Bento
Bermuda
Best Bet
Big News
Blueprint
Bolero
Bueno
*C.*
Cadeau
Cadenza
Cajun
Calandria
Calimero
Cambridge
Cameo
Campino
Capella
Casanoca
Cascade
Casimiro
Castle
Cellini
Central Park
Chardonnay
Charisma
Checkers
Cincinatti
Citation
Classical
Concerto
Confetti
Confidential
Conquest
Cover Story
Crown Royal
Cruise Line
Cruiser
*D.*
Dalas
Dameon
Deano
Delphine
Danto
Daquiri
Delia
Dante
Desert Sands
Domino
Donatello
Dia’Mante
Dominion
*E.*
Eclipse
Elusice
Encore
Enigma
Enterprise
Estella
Exclusive
*F.*
Facination
Feature Presentation
Fiesta
Final Destination
Finders Keepers
Fine Design
First Class
Five Star
Florence
Formal Attire
Free Verse
*G.*
Galino
Genuine
Gold Dust
Gold Mine
Gossip Girl
Grand Illusion
Guess Who
Guiness
*H.*
Happy Ending
Heart ‘N Soul
Hemlock
Hershey
High Court
Highlight
High Note
Hi Lite
Hot Gossip
Hot Socks
Houdini
Houdon 
*I.*
Illusion
Incendio
Inferno
Integrity
Interlude
Intrigue
Infatuation
*J.*
Joyride
Jubilee
Jumpstart
Juno
Just Because
*K.*
Kahlua
Kasmir
Keela
Keep Sake
Kestral
*L.*
Lardeo
Laurana
Lavina
Legato
Lexus
Likewise
Limited Edition
Loose Change
Lorenzo
Love’s Verse
Lugano
*M.*
Made for Me 
Madison Avenue
Magic Touch
Marengo
Martini
Masquerade
Milan
Milford
Millenium
Mirror Image
Mischief
Mix’n’Match
Molina
Montego Bay
Mozart
Must be Magic
My Heart’s Desire
Mystique
My Way
*N.*
Narita
Natiqua
Nevada
Nevarra
*O.*
Oasis
Odanda
Ostinato
*P.*
Paint the Town
Pavane
Peppermint Bay
Peridot
Picasso
Picture Perfect
Platinum
Prelude
Promenade
*Q.*
*R.*
Rendezvous
Request
Romeo
*S.*
Sahara
San Domingo
Sans Marino
Santos
Say What
Secoya
Sensation
Serendipity
Seritza
Serenity 
Serenade
Silver Set
Small Talk
Splash of Class
Starlit
Sure Thing
Symphony
Syncopation
*T.*
Templeton
Temptation
Tic Tac Toe
Topside
Treasure
Tribute
Turning Point
Twilight
*U.*
Ultimate
Unlimited
Untouchable
*V.*
Valentina
Valentino
Vanity Fair
Venture
Virtuoso
Vivace
Vogue
Volano
*W.*
Walter
Water Music
Westbound
Westpoint
Whitewash
Wildcard
Windsor
World Class
*X.*
*Y.*
*Z.*
Zafar 
Zahara 
*Pony *
Beachball
Comedy Hour
Cosmic
Fiesta
Fun Fare
Gummy Bear
Happy Feet
Imagine That
Jelly Bean
Jitterbug
Kiss the Rain
Major League
Neverland
Paint by Number
Rainbow Brite
Rolling Stone
Seabreeze
Show N Tell
Silver Rain
Skittles
Snow Bird
Splish Splash
Tee Time


----------



## EquitationStar

I'm not a big fan of super long sayings for show names, that's why they're mostly one word long. Some of them are just there cuz I think they sound kinda cool.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Do you mind if I use Limited Edition if I don't use the one I am plannin gon using?


----------



## EquitationStar

sure go ahead =D that's why i posted them. 
what kind of horse do you have??


----------



## ChingazMyBoy

Off The Track TB gelding and he is seriously Limited Additon!


----------



## Fire Eyes

_If you thought them all up by yourself, you have talent. I could never find a new to suit my horse. I now know his ex-racing name, so I'll use that.  But well done. _


----------



## I Heart Hershey

*Can you help me too, Eq Star??*

I just haven't found "the one" yet!! But you have a talent, so thought I'd ask...

My horse is a 6 yr old TB, sire: Northern Presence, dam: Spy of Windsor, barn name is Hershey.

Need something SUPER classy for hunters!! Have been suggested After Eight, but I have heard that a LOT, but that is in the right vein we are looking for... I'm am adult amateur so I can't have "little kid" cutesy names, you know?

thanks for any suggestions!

Here is a pic and his sire's pedigree is that helps:
Northern Presence Thoroughbred

p.s. just joined this website and find it a bit hard to navigate, how do I post a brand new thread and how do I put a picture next to my name??


----------

